# Fire HD 8.9" $50 off Today Only (Dec 10 - offer no longer available)



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Amazon has a one day deal on the 8.9" Fire HDs!  Code FIREHD89 is good for $50 off ANY version of the 8.9" Fire today only (December 10th).  I really, really don't need one, but it's SO tempting.  I even have the 30% off accessories voucher I haven't used, and it expires today too...

/sigh One-click is evil.  My new 8.9" HD is on order, along with a pretty new case.


----------



## Win2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks. 
Kindle Fire HD 8.9" - 16gb $249 Or 32gb $319
Kindle Fire HD 8.9", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB - Includes Special Offers

Bought the 16gb.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

bought the 32gb


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Should I return my 7 inch and upgrade? *sigh* Decisions, decisions...


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

That is an awesome deal!    I just ordered one 2 weeks ago and wish I'd waited.  It took some adjustment to the larger size (and weight) but I am glad I went with the 8.9" and returned the 7".    I kept my old 7" as a back up and while I would reach for that more initially, it has been ignored recently.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I could have gone all day without seeing that deal! Been waffling over whether I really needed a new Kindle Fire... and that was just too good to pass up! I'm really looking forward to the additional real-estate.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember that if you use the links at the top of the page here, KB gets a bit of a 'finders fee'. . .helps keep these boards running!



maries said:


> That is an awesome deal! I just ordered one 2 weeks ago and wish I'd waited. It took some adjustment to the larger size (and weight) but I am glad I went with the 8.9" and returned the 7". I kept my old 7" as a back up and while I would reach for that more initially, it has been ignored recently.


As it's only been 2 weeks, you could contact Amazon and find out if they'll honor the promo after the fact. . . . .give you a $50 credit. Sometimes they do that since you could, arguably, buy the one today and return the one you have. You'd pay return shipping but still save yourself a bit.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm telling you. Amazon FREAKING ROCKS.

I ordered the 8.9 for my daughter last night and woke up this morning to the deal. I was going to cancel an reorder but it's already in "shipping soon" status. Customer Service is issuing me a $50 refund.

Sigh, why doesn't everyone "get" the good customer service stuff? Seriously, I've had problems with both Sprint and Intuit in the past couple of weeks. Amazon just fixes stuff. I'm not sure if it's because they empower their reps to "Just fix it" or what, but they totally could have made me go through the return process, but are just giving me a partial refund instead. WHO DOES THAT these days?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I ordered my 32 gb FireHD 8.9 this morning after seeing this deal.  I have been waiting to order and have been holding a $50.00 GC until I could gather the rest of the money (I have sold my 7" Fire and will have that money soon).  This deal was just too good to pass up, reminded me of the Oprah discount I used to get my first Kindle.  I also ordered the PowerFast Charger and ended up saving $116.00 dollars on the entire order (I also had Vouchers to use) I feel like I hit the jackpot!!  WooHoo!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a friend who has one of these on his Christmas wish list. . . . he's ordering today.  I have the 30% discount voucher on a case so I told him not to order that but let me know.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I haven't been on this board in ages but happened to be on Amazon today (supposedly) shopping for gifts for other people. I noticed the $50 off promo and immediately came here to see what you good folks had to say about the Fire HD 8.9. Not much yet because this is brand new, right?

Anyway, I am glad to be back and I'm excited about my new toy that should be here in a few days.


----------



## TsPlace (Sep 16, 2012)

I ordered a 32gb today - and am taking back the one I got from Best Buy on Saturday (saved the $50 and the tax that I had paid when I bought it at Best Buy plus I had $10 in used gift cards)!!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I totally forgot that I had ordered the bluetooth keyboard talked about on another thread here.  I received it last week and put away for when I got my new Fire HD.  I am so stoked.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered the 16GB without special offers, which adds $15, but I had $16 in credit so there. Of course I have to pay sales tax in my state, but the good thing is that the $50 is taken off _before_ the sales tax is applied, unlike the ways stores do with rebates (I hate paying sales tax on the rebated amount!).

Even though I have the original Fire, I'd been thinking about getting one of these mainly because of the HDMI out so I can easily watch Prime videos on my TV, but the other upgrades will be nice too.


----------



## Morgan Talbot (Oct 29, 2012)

Grabbed one for the hubby, just the basic 16gb wi-fi with special offers (I would have gotten rid of the offers, but it's his present, so he can look at them if he wants to). Thanks to Amazon Prime, it should be here tomorrow. But I'm not gonna let him open it until Christmas! Mwa ha ha.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I have Prime and it says it was 2-day shipping, but it says the delivery estimate is for Dec. 20th!!! What's up with that?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just checked and it says it is out for delivery.  Yay!!!

IT'S HERE!!!!   

Unfortunately I don't have time to play right now (am at work) but do have it charging and will set it up maybe at lunch.  Otherwise I will have to wait until I get home this evening.  

But on the bright side I have it.


----------

